# TextField.DECIMAL erlaubt nur Zahlen aber kein Trennzeichen



## Humbuk171 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Ich verwende das neuste JavaME SDK, mit der neusten Version des WTK.
Ich schreibe ein kleines Programm (MIDP2.0 CLDC1.1) das mehrere TextFields hat, in die nur Kommazahlen (1.23 oder 1,23) geschrieben werden sollen.
Also sollen bei der Eingabe in ein solches TextField nur Zahlen und ein Trennzeichen als Eingabe erlaubt sein.
Dafür gibt es TextField.DECIMAL. Im Emulator funktioniert das einwandfrei, es können nur Zahlen, oder über die Stern-Taste ein Punkt als Trennzeichen eingegeben werden. Aber auf einem N95 und auf einem N97 funktioniert das nicht. Man kann nur Zahlen eingeben, kein Trennzeichen.

Woran liegt das, beide Geräte unterstützen CLDC 1.1 bzw. MIDP 2.0.


----------



## The_S (10. Mai 2010)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das bei ein paar Exoten nicht funktioniert (J2ME backt halt jeder sein eigenes Süppchen), aber das N95 und das N97 sollten das eigentlich problemlos unterstützen ...


----------



## Humbuk171 (19. Mai 2010)

Du hast Recht, nach einigen Recherchen ist die Sache klar: Auf manchen Geräten geht es, und auf manchen nicht. Auf meinen beiden Nokias geht es nicht. Auf einem getesteten Sony Ericsson (Model weiß ich nicht mehr) ging es. Und ich habe keinen Ausweg gefunden (außer ich verwende andere Toolkits), als dass ich jedes Zeichen zulasse.


----------

